# Chrome or Cad?



## DonChristie (Mar 10, 2011)

I am redoing my Chrome/Cad on my 1941 Dx. I am restoring it as original as possible. I am curious what coating goes on which parts? 
Kickstand - ?
Pedals - ?
Spokes/Nipples - ?
Screws/Nuts - ?
Seat(springs, adj. bracket)
Thanks for any help!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 10, 2011)

kick stand--cad, peds--cad or crome---spokes- stainless,   screwsnuts-cad, springs -crome, adj bracket bolt -cad. thats what i've seen.


----------



## Djshakes (Mar 15, 2011)

Kick stand - Cad
Pedals - Torrington 8's, nickel
Spokes - cad (ALWAYS) They didn't use stainless
Nipples - nickel or chrome
Nuts - cad
Seat springs - Chrome
Seat brackets - cad


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 17, 2011)

Chrome your nuts.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 19, 2011)

Good info, Thanks!


----------

